# Companies Still Taking Orders for Bee Packages?



## Texas_Plainsman (Aug 26, 2007)

I am not interested in ordering through a club. Does anyone know of a package bee supplier still taking orders? Thank you.


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

Seems like the Paris, TX Dadant branch takes orders (for local pickup only) through about Mar. 15, at least they have in the past. I personally haven't checked with them this year as I plan on making my own replacements.


----------



## Texas_Plainsman (Aug 26, 2007)

I was hoping to have them shipped to me.


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

Im still taking orders but dont know if you are in my shipping range?
need your zip code basically above 51000 and i should be able to ship

70 dollars for a 3# plus shipping

starting to move to mid to late april orders.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

damoc said:


> Im still taking orders but dont know if you are in my shipping range?
> need your zip code basically above 51000 and i should be able to ship
> 
> 70 dollars for a 3# plus shipping
> ...


I know almost nothing about beekeeping, but am eager to learn. Do you have literature that you mail out with the bees?


----------



## damoc (Jul 14, 2007)

farmergirl said:


> I know almost nothing about beekeeping, but am eager to learn. Do you have literature that you mail out with the bees?


yes but it is mostly internet based

for somebody interested in getting started this site here has heaps of good
imformation and many great contributors

this has a lot of good imfo for getting started
http://www.ctbees.com/info.htm


----------



## Texas_Plainsman (Aug 26, 2007)

mail for you



damoc said:


> Im still taking orders but dont know if you are in my shipping range?
> need your zip code basically above 51000 and i should be able to ship
> 
> 70 dollars for a 3# plus shipping
> ...


----------



## Iddee (Sep 25, 2005)

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?t=216666


----------



## Batt (Sep 8, 2006)

Another with lots of good beginner info is:Beemaster.com complete with videos.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

R. Weaver is still taking orders


----------



## Sbrock (Oct 25, 2006)

http://draperbee.com/ Draper's in PA is still taking orders too.


----------

